# Alex in Alex



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My son Alex wants to visit Alex
So we are thinking of going up next weekend (not this weekend) and stay Friday night
Where is a nice hotel? With a family roon. Recomendations please
What are the places to see?
Thanks in advance ....


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Have a fab time and please post about your time in Alex as I am planning a trip up soon


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> My son Alex wants to visit Alex
> So we are thinking of going up next weekend (not this weekend) and stay Friday night
> Where is a nice hotel? With a family roon. Recomendations please
> What are the places to see?
> Thanks in advance ....




Hi,

Sorry I don't know Alex other than for a day trip but I am sure you will have a great time. 

Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is some info I had written over at another forum just a few days ago.... Some hotels that I am familiar with include: 

1) Sofitel (Cecil), and Windsor are stuck to each other [$$$]

2) Metropole is walking distance from the above two [$$$]

3) Delta Hotel is a smaller hotel, but the rooms are comfortable and the food is adequate. [$$]

The above 4 hotels are considered the "big" hotels in the heart of Alexandria near Saad Zaghloul Blvd. / Ramleh Station.

The experience is always a hit and miss in the above places. Sometimes you can have a great experience and sometimes it can be a nightmare. The main reason is not because of the hotels, but because the staff turnover is ridiculously high. Hence, you might be lucky and be welcomed when the hotel has good staff and you might be unlucky and have terrible service.

The only hotel that is truly fantastic and consistent in terms of its service is the Four Seasons [$$$$]; however, it is extremely far from the heart of the city.

Another alternative is Mercure Romance [$$$] . It is in fact a good hotel and probably more consistent in service from the top 4 hotels; however, it isn’t in the heart of the city, but not as far as the Four Seasons.

Then you got the Salamlek Palace and the Sheraton. Both hotels are quite nice, but just too far for my taste (they are all the way up in Montazah area).

Personally, I like the hotels in the raml station area, so I would pick one of the four listed above. 

I never actually stayed in any of them recently, but I've always placed clients/guests/visitors to all of the above hotels and they always give me feedback on the hotels.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

*In terms of places to see:
*
Clearly, I am biased and have a different feel for what I like to enjoy, so I'll provide various points of view. In short, I really like to leverage work and not simply re-write stuff all over again.... (yes it's also called laziness) 

1) A guy from vancouver wrote one hell of an article back in summer of 2009 (check both his posts): What is there to see in Alexandria? - Alexandria Forum - TripAdvisor

2) Well, I had to throw my 2 cents in this one post and basically it was geared towards an Italian tourist. What to visit in Alexandria? - Alexandria Forum - TripAdvisor


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

aqua said:


> My son Alex wants to visit Alex
> So we are thinking of going up next weekend (not this weekend) and stay Friday night
> Where is a nice hotel? With a family roon. Recomendations please
> What are the places to see?
> Thanks in advance ....


We're supposed to be heading up again tonight... looooooooong drive, I am not looking forward to it. We rent an apartment when we go, trying to remember the name of the area but it has completely slipped my mind (I'm sure MensEtManus would be able to help). It is a great location, just a few metres from the Sea Street and not far from Grand Plaza (think that's what it's called, the mall by Four Seasons). And even better - Domino's is just around the corner - we don't have Domino's in Sharm and I love their pizzas 

If you like sea food we had the most amazing meal in Fish Market. I know you got one of those in Cairo too, so it may not be as appealing as a local place, but we got seated on the best table in the restaurant (good connections help  ) and the views across the coast were just amazing.

Anyway, I'm not really an Alex expert given I went only once about six months ago, but I'm looking forward to going again. Hope you enjoy your time there 

Sam


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> We're supposed to be heading up again tonight... looooooooong drive, I am not looking forward to it. We rent an apartment when we go, trying to remember the name of the area but it has completely slipped my mind (I'm sure MensEtManus would be able to help). It is a great location, just a few metres from the Sea Street and not far from Grand Plaza (think that's what it's called, the mall by Four Seasons). And even better - Domino's is just around the corner - we don't have Domino's in Sharm and I love their pizzas
> 
> If you like sea food we had the most amazing meal in Fish Market. I know you got one of those in Cairo too, so it may not be as appealing as a local place, but we got seated on the best table in the restaurant (good connections help  ) and the views across the coast were just amazing.
> 
> ...




The mall your talking about is San Stefano .....Green Plaza is where the hilton hotel is and thats in Semouha.
San Stefano is on the corniche and is around saba besha area or we have an apartment in Zazenia which is about 5minutes away aswell!!
Carrefour is a huge mall if u miss shopping they have everything newlook, zara etc etc all high street shops same as city stars in Cairo... It has a games arcade aswell!Went to see "Alice in Wonderland" in 3d in Green Plaza well worth going to see!!
Lots of nice restaurants downtown "Balba" is my favourite real egyptian food if you can get there its def worth it!! They have another one in Alex but cant rem where!
The library is fab aswell about 5minutes from San Stefano by taxi..also on the corniche!! You can get the red double decker bus now goes the whole way along the corniche think its 1le nice, air conditioned, non erratic drivers (theres only 2 buses so they have 2 be careful!!  )
Hope you all enjoy your time here ...Im off back to El Gouna tonight after a great week in Sharm and 10days in Alex .....back to work!!!!!!!


----------

